# 200sx SE & SE-R differences?



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay guys I posted a thread a while ago talking about this 98 200sx I'm thinking of buying. It's an SE. Everyone is telling me to try to find an SE-R but my question is what are the differences between the two? And also.... I'm buying the car to be 90% daily transportation and 10% slightly modified light street racer (when a race with a worthy opponet arises..... not going to be dogging this car) so with that in mind, will the SE serve me well and hold to the pressure of the racing and still be a dependable car? Btw... it's a 5spd.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

I own a 97 200SX SE-R. Ive driven both and i dont think the SE will be a worthy streetracer in anyway. The GA16DE (SE) motor isnt as capable as the SR20DE (SE-R) in the stock or lightly modified form. The SR20DE (SE-R) is 150hp and the GA16DE (SE) is like 116 (i think....though i might be wrong). The extra horses come in handy when needed.....trust me!!! spend a lil more a get a SE-R........also the SE-R from 95- early 97 have Limited slip differentials.....which is also better then 98s SE-Rs....they dont got it......and the SEs never had it.......so in my opinion.....buy the SE-R if you wanna streetrace at all...even 10% of the time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

BTW both SEs and SE-Rs are very dependable.......all years and models......but the SE-Rs are a lil quicker!!! hehe


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

>The SR20DE (SE-R) is 150hp 

a heavily modified SE-R with header, intake, pullies, ECU, and exhaust will put down approximately 135 to 145 whp, ..... no where near 150 in stock form...


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

You can dog the GA16 all you want, it's a durable little engine in stock form.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no ones doggin the GA16DE .. i dont see it.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

By "dog" I meant drive it hard, not something bad.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

LaRon, go with the SE-R, many companies provide more products for the SE-R because its a more powerful ride. I have the SE, i love this car but a part of me wishes i had the SE-R because when i search for products the majority is listed only for the SE-R. dont get me wrong...there are plenty of SE products but SE-R has a little more and like they said the 20 extra horse difference is an added plus.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

The GA16DE is a very solid and reliable engine. But from a starting point, it is low on HP and torque compared to the SR20DE. Stock for stock, the SR20DE is quite a performer compared to the GA. Light modified, it will destroy a lightly modified GA.

Oh, and the SR20DE is rated at 140hp / 132ftlbs *not* 150hp. At the wheels it might generate in stock form, around 123hp to 128hp. 

You will pay a little more for the SR20DE, but the mod parts are similiar in price for both engines, so you will always be ahead with the SR20DE. Dollar for dollar, I would suggest the SR20DE for a 90% daily/10% modded car.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

myoung said:


> *>The SR20DE (SE-R) is 150hp
> 
> a heavily modified SE-R with header, intake, pullies, ECU, and exhaust will put down approximately 135 to 145 whp, ..... no where near 150 in stock form... *


There are a few guys on the SR20DEforum putting close to a dynoed 150hp (range is 145 to 149hp) with only intake, exhaust, *Pacesetter* header or HotShot header, advanced timing and swapping a '91 intake cam on the '94-'99 engine. No ECU upgrade or pullies. This is a combination of US spec and JDM spec engines. 

Now that is quite impressive.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Hey guys.. while i wish i had gotten an SER.. I do love my SE.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

everyone that has a GA here loves them i know i do...real durable engines without a doubt but i know a tiny part of us wishes they found that SR20DE...whos doesnt want more power? its obvious


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NismoPC said:


> *
> 
> There are a few guys on the SR20DEforum putting close to a dynoed 150hp (range is 145 to 149hp) with only intake, exhaust, Pacesetter header or HotShot header, advanced timing and swapping a '91 intake cam on the '94-'99 engine. No ECU upgrade or pullies. This is a combination of US spec and JDM spec engines.
> 
> Now that is quite impressive. *



http://www.se-r.net/car_info/dyno/others.html


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

It took me 4 months to find my SR20DE 200sx and love it. Now just need to mod it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

i just sorta stumbled on my at the local nissan dealer......just out checking out cars....test drove it and it fit...btw im not saying theres anything wrong with the 1.6.......its a good motor......but the sr20de is alot better and as of right now....way more options for upgrading


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

myoung said:


> *
> 
> 
> http://www.se-r.net/car_info/dyno/others.html *


Mike, I don't know when those were done but they seem outdated. It's pretty common for a full bolt-on SE-R to put 150 to the wheels. Ray Kawski pre-turbo put down 149.9 or something like that. A few months after that, we did our northeast dyno day and it said 136 or something... so we (obviously) needed a correction factor. With that same factor, I put down 148 to the wheels and Jeremy Keppler (with the addition of pulleys) put down 156 I believe. We've got another dyno day in a few weeks and I'm going to fool with my timing as well as swap out my HS CAI for a PRI one. I'll post results once we're done. I'll try to keep track of everyone else (although it was difficult enough when that was all that I was doing... this time I'll be working on my car off to the side while others are going) I'll see if I can maybe get someone else to keep track for us


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Doesnt SE mean Special Edition?? What the hell is so special about it??


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Doesnt SE mean Special Edition?? What the hell is so special about it?? *


Usually right before a trim or model change Nissan will come out with a SE model to clear some of the extra parts they ahve sitting on the shelves and in the bins.

Ever notice that Honda always comes out with a Special Edition Accord everytime the Accord goes through a model change?

Several manufacturers do it, but might call it something else.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

maybe it really means Slow Edition


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *maybe it really means Slow Edition *



Maybe it does. but wouldnt SE-R mean Slow Edition R?? I have nothing for the R.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

It's special edition due to the fact that it has a moonroof and all power window/locks and other such jazzy accessories.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

My SE don't have a moonroof! I think that was an option you had to pay extra for, but the power locks and windows came standard with the SE...I guess.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

It doesn't mean anything, it's just the top trim level not counting the SE-R. The special edition's always have a special edition nameplate or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *
> 
> 
> Maybe it does. but wouldnt SE-R mean Slow Edition R?? I have nothing for the R. *


I think for the SE-R its supposed to stand for "Slow Editions Rival"...lol


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I would think that SE would stand for Sport Edtion.


----------



## kP_sr20De (Jun 20, 2002)

back to the main question. the b14 200sx se and b14 200sx ser is like comparing a 99-00 civic ex to a 99-00 civic si. who wouldnt want an ser. its just that and ser is harder to find and a lil more expensive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

well SE-Rs arent that hard to find......if you really really want one....ill sell ya mine.....i dont really wanna ruin a totally good se-r to do a JDM swap anyway.........so how much you looking to spend on an SE????


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

well i dont care what all yall Se-R fans say I love my GA and i have spanked an Se-R atmy local drag strip (stalk 4 stalk).It does depend on the HP some but alot of it comes from driver skills. Just rember one thing The little guy(GA16DE)always comes out on top.hahahahaahahaha Se-Rs beware the GAs are comming an we want revenge. J/K


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

hmm, an imbalance in the order, ga's going up against sr's, or the ga's start gettign equipped enough to have the balls to really go up against the sr??


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

WildGirl said:


> *Hey guys.. while i wish i had gotten an SER.. I do love my SE. *


Amen to that!


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

kP_sr20De said:


> *back to the main question. the b14 200sx se and b14 200sx ser is like comparing a 99-00 civic ex to a 99-00 civic si. who wouldnt want an ser. its just that and ser is harder to find and a lil more expensive. *



To be honest i dont want an se-r. I would much rather have the GA. Why would i want an sr20??? I dont want a car thats already fast. I want to have to work to go fast. The sr20 will smoke even a modaretly equiped civic/crx/many other cars.I want to be able to say hahaha ur honda just jot spanked by a 1.6L GA16DE


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

or for the least, make it look like the se-r to look as fast.......and then work it to go as fast.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

Mine is only an se and I love it.


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

if you want to get an SE I suggest you to PM Wes! He has plunged into the deep end with his se and I am sure he can point you in the right direction on many mods and tuning issues! Most of us have plunged into our se-r's (and if you havent yet most are planning too) and there is a lot of potential from the SR20. The GA16 is a strong motor and there have been numbers that are very impressive that came out of that engine! Do what you would like to do, I suggest driving both in stock form and working from there. See which one you like better and choose from there! Good luck and have a good one!


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

so does anyone know of any differences between the SE and SE-R? other than the powertrain? any suspension differences? are the seats, guages, interior, exterior dffererent? seems like all anyone's addressed is the motors. the SE is perfect for those who do mostly daily driving and dont mind too much about "spanking" the guy in the SI. but if you can find an SE-R and the price is right, why not get it for the extra horse, you might be able to find a little bit more aftermarket parts for it too. but you said you'll only race 10% so id just get the SE. i have one, and it works great for me. i would really love to get the HS turbo kit that should add a nice amount of power (enough to spank most cars that'll wanna race a sentra) but i dont think its street legal, so maybe HKS or someone will come out w/ a street kit like they have for the honda crowd.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*LMAO!*

HKS kit for the ga16...sorry I just had to laugh...


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

yea well lagh now but as Mike Young said With the HS turbo the GA is FAST..... Faster than any modaretly tuned SI or SR20. and thats only at stage 2!!!!!!!!!!! yall just wait tell we get to stage 4 hahahahah seR's beware............................................... O and BTW the HS turbo is not recamended for street use but its not iligal.......Mike youngs car is a daily driver......


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I know the ga16det is fast, and I prefer to mod the ga16 instead of swapping for an sr20(how original)...I just found it funny how you said that HKS or another big company might make a turbo kit for the ga16...haha...I still find it funny! (chances for HKS or GReddy to make a kit for the ga16 are slim, but stranger things have happened I guess).


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *so does anyone know of any differences between the SE and SE-R? other than the powertrain? any suspension differences? are the seats, guages, interior, exterior dffererent? seems like all anyone's addressed is the motors. the SE is perfect for those who do mostly daily driving and dont mind too much about "spanking" the guy in the SI. but if you can find an SE-R and the price is right, why not get it for the extra horse, you might be able to find a little bit more aftermarket parts for it too. but you said you'll only race 10% so id just get the SE. i have one, and it works great for me. i would really love to get the HS turbo kit that should add a nice amount of power (enough to spank most cars that'll wanna race a sentra) but i dont think its street legal, so maybe HKS or someone will come out w/ a street kit like they have for the honda crowd. *


well to answer your question about more differences for the interior, the only ones i came up with so far is that the speedometer goes to 140 for an SE-R and 130 for the SE and the SE-R comes stock with side skirts other than that the SE that i bought comes with some nice options, i love my GA and i am talking about the 200SX SE's and SE-R's i dont know what differs if you have a sentra but i dont think its that much different.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *so does anyone know of any differences between the SE and SE-R? other than the powertrain? any suspension differences? are the seats, guages, interior, exterior dffererent?*


Yeah, you get a nice little leather shift knob and leather boot as opposed to the crappy plastic one and the accordian-style(sp?) boot that I have.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *I know the ga16det is fast, and I prefer to mod the ga16 instead of swapping for an sr20(how original)...I just found it funny how you said that HKS or another big company might make a turbo kit for the ga16...haha...I still find it funny! (chances for HKS or GReddy to make a kit for the ga16 are slim, but stranger things have happened I guess). *


Hmm? I guess if HotShot felt there was potential there for the GA16DE turbo upgrade, then I can not see why HKS/Greddy would not see the potential as well. I, myself am a diehard fan of the SR20DE, but don't laugh so quickly...

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july02/200sx_july02.php

It seems the Japanese have always proven that it does not take displacement to get HP/torque and quickness. So why wouldn't the Japanese companies research the potential of a GA16DE turbo?


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

doesnt the d-series honda motor have an HKS kit? BTW, im not talkin about big ass t4 super kits, but a street legal t25 or somethin lik ethat. the GA is a better motor than the d-series, just wait until it gets more popular, or there is more demand by people like us asking.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I hope the ga16 does get more support by the big companies, but since it hasn't happened already, I can't see why it'll probably happen soon. From my limited knowledge of economics, I can't see how it's profitable for them to develop a carb legal kit for an engine that doesn't have a strong following(besides us), isn't really being produced anymore, and hasn't proven that LOTS of people are willing to mod it. When I see posts of people barely having enough money to get an intake or whatever, I can't see how someone would want to invest time and money into making a product for people that can't even afford a $200 tube. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *I hope the ga16 does get more support by the big companies, but since it hasn't happened already, I can't see why it'll probably happen soon. From my limited knowledge of economics, I can't see how it's profitable for them to develop a carb legal kit for an engine that doesn't have a strong following(besides us), isn't really being produced anymore, and hasn't proven that LOTS of people are willing to mod it. When I see posts of people barely having enough money to get an intake or whatever, I can't see how someone would want to invest time and money into making a product for people that can't even afford a $200 tube. I hope I'm wrong. *



Not true!!!!!!!! my nebors sentra is a 2002 and it has a GA in it!!!! its a lil diff from mine such as a diff destributor cap and its newer looking


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

That's a QG18DE


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

Realy??? it looks just like a GA hmm weird!!!!!


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

If you take that big plastic cover off a QR25 it will look a lot like a QG18 as well. I guess it's the little black valve covers that do it.


----------

